# Drama Threads On VI Control: An Outline



## Kyle Preston (Aug 31, 2018)

_(Below are the typical motifs that appear over and over in our drama threads. Next time you feel you're missing out, come back to this thread and satisfy your addiction to social trainwrecks without throwing gas on the fire. All in good fun )
_

*OP* - I have a question about A?

*Response 1* - I don’t like A. Gonna talk about B. B is great. B isn’t A!

*Response 2* - Wow! Presumptuous! B is a waste of time. I don’t understand the question and have a huge bias towards C. If you don’t use C, you’re not a real composer!

*Response 3* - As a victim of C, I disagree. It is hyped trash with a baked-in room sound. C ate my homework, stole my car, inhaled my food and punched my cat - it ruined my life. It takes up a lot of hard drive space too. 

*Response 4* - I don’t reflect on anything. I type things. I type things and you read them. If language is in stereo, my comments are somehow always in mono. 

Something something human shields [Ignored]

*Response 6* - You _would_ think that because C is actually a complete ripoff of D. The original was D. Spend your money on D, not the fancy GUIs and marketing of C. 

*OP* - [Forces positivity] Appreciate all the responses! You’ve really helped contextualize A for me. How often do people here use A?

*Response 7* - I read headlines and like, _maybe_ two posts below that. I don’t engage in conversations around here because I don’t think of you as human beings. I think of you as things that stand near my soapbox. I talk at you, not with you. Allow me to reveal my deep wisdom derived from the weeks of time I’ve spent learning _everything_ about music and the industry. I read that one article you read. I read that book too (the review I mean). I agreed with their logic because I outsource my critical thinking to opportunists that do it for me. I understand EVERYTHING about music and judge ALL based on my immaculate understanding. My penis could EASILY be mistaken for a small submarine!

*Response 8* - Haven’t heard of A.

*Response 9 *- That’s because you’re a [deleted]

*Response 10* - Jeez, you obviously have an agenda...
[Signature of every link on the internet. Every goddamn one of em]

*Response 11* - What does any of this have to do with A?

*Response 12* - Well, if you’d actually READ my response in a different thread on this forum that I’m not going to link for you, you’d know the developer of A is secretly trying to build something, FOR MONEY. You pay them and they send a download link for something you actually want. It’s RIDICULOUS!

*Response 13 *- OP I'll send you a PM with some helpful tidbits on A. This thread leaves a lot to be desired. 

[Ignored]

...

[Ignored]

*Response 74* - [something aggressively obvious]

*Response 75* - You’re just wrong dude, get over it.

*Response 76* - [something genuinely helpful and insightful] 

*Response 77* - What about A?

*OP* - Still haven’t bought A, I’m conflicted.

*Response 78* - GIF of someone creepily eating a sandwich without breaking eye contact. 

*Response 79* - Todays composers are garbage. Real composers are the ones I learned about during that one decade I never grew out of. 

*Response 80* - Will A actually _write_ the music _for_ me or do I have to press keys and shit? 

*Response 81* - N?

*Response 82* - Why isn’t anyone talking about E?

*Response 83* - E is too expensive amarite?

*Response 84* - It hurts me to type this, but this is what the orange-faced potato with butthole lips wants... He wants us fighting over A. 

*Response 85* - Yea, but does he have N? Also, any legato demos for A?

[Ignored]

...

[Ignored]

*Response 107* - You’re right. Never thought of it like that. The sun IS wicked-bright!

*Response 108* - I don’t use libraries made by A because I have taste. But I DO use forks to drink water.

*Response 109* - This is HZ’s fault.

*Response 110* - DON’T SAY THINGS I DISAGREE WITH!!!

*OP* - I bought A. Not too sure about it though.

*Response 111* - You must be a fanboy of B, just sayin...

*Response 112* - GIF of Jack Nicholson ominously smiling in agreement

*Response 113* - This is why I don’t spend time on here anymore even though I spent time here typing this.

[several soul-crushing pages later that we all still read for some reason]

*Response 346* - Here’s a review video made by someone who really hates A. Like, detests the human beings that made A. Like, the dude threatened to do unspeakable things to A. 

*Good Friend to Developer of A* - LABOR DAY SALE. A is 50% off!!! [Party Gifs, sprinkles and celebration]
[157 likes]

*Response 348* - [Dumb and Dumber Crying Money Gif]


----------



## jneebz (Aug 31, 2018)

TL;DR


----------



## C M Dess (Aug 31, 2018)

Logic appears to have broken a few years back. Now we have contrarians EVERYWHERE. I noticed after I spent 12 peaceful years in California, then got gentrified through my handlers divorce and had to eject back to Florida till I could figure out wtf is going on. But I found out much more bad stuff was going on than I realized.

Things that were making logical sense are now under attack by corporate controllers. To the point they are reinfecting society with plausible deniability. Plausible deniability is very hard on the mind, unless you're a real stubborn fuck like me. Technology didn't bring us to a good point because it wasn't created by us it was created by the military and corporations who are anti us and all about fucking with our attention span so the keep the money they take from people who have no idea where all the money goes. But they color coat everything so when you point out that something is amiss....People are like don't you fuck with my candy coating. Nothing you can do about it anyway, I'm keeping my vice so you be quiet and never come around.

US media is totally insane right now, TOTALLY. So peoples minds are messed up. There's a lot of money spent to mess up logic. Drugs are NO help and that's why they push to legalize, more blurring of votes, shitty workers, skewed humanity. Our system here is in such nutty shape. People who were hoping for resolutions to nagging problems for many years, well all that stuff blew up and inverted and spun entirely out of control. So now we have some sort of negative system where we know we feed the bad result but just keep doing it to survive.

Apparently no one knows the old story of letting the wolves watch the hens. That is where we are at. I'm experiencing the dumbest outcome, I never imagined of the world. I imagined failing through lack of intelligence, not that the world would become so dumb because of heavy societal engineering that my intelligence would be one of the last forms left. That's not settling at all. :D


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 31, 2018)

This is why I don’t spend time on here anymore even though I spent time here typing this.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 31, 2018)

That's really too bad, had they just looked at F, they'd have known that A-E was all garbage.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 31, 2018)

Really, it is better than watching soap operas. And there is always a sale or a better sale after you decide to buy. (Murphy's law of acquisition 2)


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 31, 2018)

Yikes


----------



## Nao Gam (Aug 31, 2018)

Artists man. 45% of the time thinking about making music, 5% actually making music & 50% being on each other's throats. About music.

Also, you need to get out more. We all need to get out more.

And speaking of drama, when is that vi control drama toolkit coming out?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 31, 2018)

Best post ever, @Kyle Preston !


----------



## Jaap (Aug 31, 2018)

You forgot to talk about N....


----------



## JEPA (Aug 31, 2018)

it's all about legatos...


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 31, 2018)

Just as long as you remember that it's all Spitfire's fault. How dare they try to make products that you will buy in order to provide money and gainful employment to their friends and family.

I mean seriously, F*** them!


----------



## CT (Aug 31, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Just as long as you remember that it's all Spitfire's fault. How dare they try to make products that you will buy in order to provide money and gainful employment to their friends and family.
> 
> I mean seriously, F*** them!



Found the Spitfire fanboy!


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 31, 2018)

miket said:


> Found the Spitfire fanboy!


I'm really just a fan of Sandy, that guy is the best


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 1, 2018)

I suggest support animals.
Recently flew through Hartfield, O’Hare and Denver on my way home.
I’ve never seen so many clothed dogs, etc.
I can’t bring my hair gel or toothpaste with me, but people can bring their fuckin’ mutts?
Priorities are fortunately front & center for better adapted folks.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

When did Dippity Do become a priority? I knew there was something missing in my life.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 1, 2018)

Dippity Don't ('just sayin').


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 2, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> vi control drama toolkit coming out?


----------



## bryla (Sep 2, 2018)

But think of the children!! Won't someone think of the children!!!


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 2, 2018)

The Darris said:


> That's really too bad, had they just looked at F, they'd have known that A-E was all garbage.



Right on! "Make F, not war!"


----------



## chillbot (Sep 2, 2018)

A+ for intention but tl;dr. Is there cliff notes?

Also it's like you're telling the history of the world in the last 10 years. There's SO MUCH more to the drama history here.

Also drama post should be in drama forum.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Sep 2, 2018)

I hear the op, but since when has ANYTHING forum oriented (20 years) NOT been overly dramatic. 

Some of my favs, the sonar forum years and years ago where someone stated that Nuendo had a better engine than sonar. Most epic thread EVER, and in the end they admitted it was better. Jesus.

Constant complaining about the CPU use with studio one. People killed themselves (well, figuratively) over this one and many many many MANY were banned over hinting at such an atrocity. Eventually, they optimized the CPU thus leaving all the people that were so angry like homeless under the bridge.

Digital vs Analog. Let's just leave it at that.

So, I don't post here much. Why? Because even in the short period of time here it's just more of the same. No facts, all emo.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 3, 2018)

I can't be the only person who slips into the Drama Zone from time to time to get some sordid action? Like some sleazy dude going into an adult book store when no-ones looking..


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 3, 2018)

Thinking of switching from Mac to PC - what do you guys think? Also, I find dry recordings more useful than wet ones, kind of like how vinyl is so much better than digital. Oh, and we need more microphone options in our libraries.


----------



## stixman (Sep 3, 2018)

Why can’t I sell my vi’s ffs lol


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 3, 2018)

stixman said:


> Why can’t I sell my vi’s ffs lol



Probably because used 1s and 0s suffer from age like cassette tapes.
People want everything new unless it’s discrete Audio hardware which sounds better with age.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Thinking of switching from Mac to PC - what do you guys think? Also, I find dry recordings more useful than wet ones, kind of like how vinyl is so much better than digital. Oh, and we need more microphone options in our libraries.



Your comment doesn't talk about the quality of cables, so it is invalid.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 15, 2018)

If y’all would stop being so stupid and argumentative, I could get some sleep. FFS.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 26, 2018)

Well well well, but you have to admit that sometime it's just quite addictive reading this waaay tooooo long drama threads.
Seriously, one time I had a really creative day, lots of great Ideas, but no, I just had to head over to vi and stumble upon one and get hooked. The day was over,literally.
Yes, it was fun, except I didn't have popcorn and some potato chips which sucked. Is there something worse than
getting hungry when reading through the drama?
But yeah, after many years the drama gets repetitive, kinda like the dreaded machinegun effekt


----------

